# Production Sale. UPDATED with PICS



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know they are having a production sale in my neck of the woods. Its in Oswego Ks on Aug 26 at 2pm. They are also doing a clipping training thing. What is going to be at the sale can be seen at http://www.boergoats.com. I will be going not to buy (like I havent said that before :chin: ) Looks like they will have something for everyone. Just thought I would put it out there.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Production Sale.*

Well my first production sale went really well. I came back with 2 really nice does. But man do some of those goats fetch alota money. Dont get me wrong I would pay that for one of those bucks :shocked: :drool: . I do know where my next herdsire is coming from lol. There was a nice buck that sold for 1800 and he came from the same farm I bought my doe ( I didnt pay anywhere near that) I kinda feel like I stole her lol. It was after dark by the time I got everyone settled in so I will post some pics this evening of them. I am hoping I can raise some show goats for my daughters. I wanna start at the fair levels an see how that goats an then maybe more on to some ABGA shows or something.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Production Sale.*

Looking forward to seeing the pics.

We are going to the Labor Day Classic in El Reno. I think I am going to wait until after the state fair next month before I buy anything else. I might get a wether or doe for my son to take to some jackpot shows after that.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Production Sale.*

I was watching online and tried bidding on several of them, but they were having internet issues. I think the sellers would have gotten a lot more money for some of the goats it people online weren't having trouble and if they had slowed down. Several times the screen would say internet pending and the auctioneer would say sold before the internet people could get in.
There were a lot of does that sold way too cheap. Makes me wonder if people will want to consign their animals again next year.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Production Sale.*

Here are the girls!! Pics are really bad they didnt know what to think of my dog so they where acting like buck deer lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well done. Enjoy your new goats. They sure are loooong!
Pretty girls.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice does!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they are very nice! Congrats on your new additions! I never know when they have production sales around here, probably a good thing, I am broke enough LOL!!


----------

